# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Acaro de agua dulce.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compis esta vez os subo unas fotos de un acaro de agua dulce, esta muestra la recogí en la laguna del parque del Alamillo Sevilla.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-dic-2017),HUESITO (09-dic-2017),Jonasino (09-dic-2017),Los terrines (11-dic-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, para seguir con el tema subo una foto del acaro en contraste de fases.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-dic-2017),HUESITO (11-dic-2017),Jonasino (17-dic-2017),Los terrines (11-dic-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compis subo una foto del acaro en negativo.



Muchas gracias, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (15-dic-2017),HUESITO (17-dic-2017),Jonasino (17-dic-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos dias y subo un video de un nuevo ácaro.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (19-dic-2017),Jonasino (24-dic-2017),Los terrines (18-dic-2017),perdiguera (20-dic-2017)

----------

